# Snake porn!



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I thought some of you may be interested in seeing this!
Both of these animals are considered Designer types and have linage that can be traced back to 
the WC founding stock brought into the US in the 70's.
Enjoy!
Greg


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

nice colures!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's hot.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

taste the rainbow


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Reported!

hehe j/k. Cool snakes


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Sup all,
Sorry I have been just lurking I have been busy as hell!
Anyway I thought I should post some updates for those that may be interested.

This is the female in the pic above with the blue male, she is full of follicles and should ovulate in a week or so.










I also decides to use this same blue male in a second pairing this year.
This is a line breeding meaning the animals share very common linage but should produce a high percentage of spectacular blue offspring.

Here are some shots of her full of follicles.



















Here are some shots of her ovulation!




























I think Red eye's asked in one of my other threads what all I pairings I was doing this year.
Well the two above, and the following are the first four.

This is a Mite Phase male with lineage back to the 1st imported chondros into the USA.
The female is an CB F1 Highland produced from two farm bred Highlands reported to be Bokondini's.










Next is a nice blue marked male with white blutches who also has lineage back to the US founders.
And the female is an CB F1 Biak x Aru OC produced in 2004.










I will most likely have three or four more pairings as things progress!

Greg


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice.
Now i know snakes can just drop onto your head off a tree branch. heheheheh.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As always your snakes are fantastic. Thanks for sharing your projects with us. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Oustanding specimens. I am sure I will one a Chondro someday soon


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I am not a snake person whatsoever but those are beautiful!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any updates here? since sept?


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

They look so innocent , until they squeeze the crap outta you


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Well I wanted to post an update










The girl with the blue male above laid a clutch of slugs.

Then lots of this;










Leads to this;




























Then these two;










Here she is ovulating.










I ended up pulling the male in the other pairing because the photo I posted of them breeding was the one and only time they did, I gave the female two months alone.
After she continued to feed and completed a shed cycle I introduced the mite phased male in the pic above.
I have also started two more pairings, here is a pic of one of them.










I will hopefully have more eggs in Feb from the female that recently ovulated and maybe if I am lucky some more ovulations will take place.

Enjoy 
Greg


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice pics. your snakes look awesome. i never knew they could have color like that.
when will the babys hatch?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic animals, as always. But then I think you know that.









Continue to post updates. I personally love seeing them!


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, the eggs I am cooking should hatch in a couple weeks.
I am on day 37, 0so some where around day 50 to 54 they should hatch.
I should also get some more eggs from the female above that was ovulating if I am lucky.

Greg


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Bueatiful snakes I hop my boa has hers soon.


----------

